# Hardy water lilies for members



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I spent the morning dividing and repotting water lilies, and I have some divisions to give away to club members. There are two cultivars:

*'Chromatella'* is a medium sized plant, growing to about 5'-6' in diameter. It has yellow flowers and leaves heavily marked with red when young, changing to solid green as they age. Very free blooming.

*'Chrysantha' *is a small plant, about 3' diameter. The flowers open yellow, turning orange on the second day, and rose-red on the third day. The leaves are spotted with red. This cultivar does not like high temperatures, and will stop blooming during the hotest part of the summer. It will start blooming again in the fall. It tolerates a little shade.

Most of you know that I have no patience for finicky, delicate, hard-to-grow plants. "Chromatella' has been blooming in my ponds for over 20 years, and 'Chrysantha' for 15 years. These plants are easy!

The conditions: send a PM to let me know when you want to pick them up. Show up when you say you will. First come takes as many as you want. These are not potted, and will need to be planted within a week.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I would love one of each but hardly ever make it to Dallas. If you have any alive and left at the next meeting I would love to have them. If, for chance I can get to Dallas I will let you know. I do have a couple of friends in Dallas, what area do you like in, south, north, etc?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

All the water lilies are spoken for.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you Michael


----------

